# new Fire 8



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got the 2016 Fire 8 today.  Looks fabulous and easy to use.
One question: Does it come with one of those plastic screen protectors that peel off and are only used in shipping the devices and are meant to be peeled off. I saw one of them on the plug in cord, but not sure if one is on the face of my new Kindle.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine didnt. If it did, it hasnt been noticeable! But no, it's very plain that I am touching glass, not plastic.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks that was what I thought but wanted to ask anyway. I think the surface is better than it has been in the past, and this probably wasn't necessary anymore.


----------

